# Price on a new Jotul



## kubes14060 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm in the process of choosing a woodstove for our cabin.  We would like to install it this spring.  I really like the looks of the Jotul F3.  I was given a price of $2100 with $400 off....so basically $1700. Not sure if this is a good price?  There aren't many Jotul dealers in the area.  

I'm also buying a SS chimney as well as having it installed.  Does this give me any leverage?

Any one shop around lately for this model?

Thanks!


----------



## Soadrocks (Mar 1, 2010)

We paid $1800 new for our Jotul Castine this summer. I think it's the next size bigger.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2010)

Four years ago when I bought mine it was $1,600.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 2, 2010)

I believe the F3CB lists for $1685 in Matte Black.
You missed a Jotul discount 20% off THAT price by one day...
Talk to your dealer again. Unless you're talking an enamel unit, 
it's kinda high priced...


----------



## joshlaugh (Mar 2, 2010)

I paid $1828 for the blue/black  enamel one back in January.  Best price around my parts although we only have two dealers.


----------



## spencer186 (Mar 3, 2010)

Try checking www.prestontradingpost.com. and give them a call.   I am on Long Island and they are in central Connecticut.  I called at leat a half dozen dealers all over the area and they were almost $400 cheaper on a Rockland C550 than anyone else.  I'm going to Connecticut to get one, so they should give you a good price reference.  I couldn't find anything cheaper.  Good luck!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 3, 2010)

spencer186 said:
			
		

> Try checking www.prestontradingpost.com. and give them a call.   I am on Long Island and they are in central Connecticut.  I called at leat a half dozen dealers all over the area and they were almost $400 cheaper on a Rockland C550 than anyone else.  I'm going to Connecticut to get one, so they should give you a good price reference.  I couldn't find anything cheaper.  Good luck!



I would shop around...... That's a high price
When I bought my Oslo in 2004 I was getting a $300.00/$450.00 difference between 5 dealers

Preston Trading Post has the best prices right now:
My Fil's Oslo 2008: Paid $1,675.00

The Stove Pipe Fire Place Shop in Warwick RI Gave Us sweet deals a few years ago:
My Oslo 2004: Paid $1,399.00
My Bil's Firelight 2006: Paid $1,859.00 

Shop around.......

WoodButcher


----------



## Nonprophet (Mar 3, 2010)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> spencer186 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  It does pay to shop around--our local dealer has the Oslo's priced at $2,799!!  I'm sure they'd come down some on that price, but still..........


NP


----------



## grommal (Mar 3, 2010)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> WOODBUTCHER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is WAY above the list price for an Oslo.


----------



## summit (Mar 3, 2010)

the 3cb units in black are 1650 up here, enamel runs @1950 - 2050 (depending on color, ivory being the most expensive)... unless you are getting an ivory  stove, this sounds like a skunk job to me.


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi - 

I've burned a  F3CB and liked it, except it has a smal firebox.  It needs feeding often.  Unless cabin is very small you might consider a size larger.  I don't recall anyone complaining of to large a stove.  But we often get complaints that one should have gone larger for longer burns.

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Kubes,
    How far are you from Cleveland?  You might want to check out the "Articles for Sale" section right here at Hearth.com
ChipTam


----------



## Redburn (Mar 3, 2010)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> Hi -
> 
> I've burned a  F3CB and liked it, except it has a smal firebox.  It needs feeding often.  Unless cabin is very small you might consider a size larger.  I don't recall anyone complaining of to large a stove.  But we often get complaints that one should have gone larger for longer burns.
> 
> ...


I agree my I found my buddy a 3cb 2yrs old cheap ,used perfect condition .. He's retired and has time to feed it all day but still finds it needs to munch attention bigger might be better ... look in ur area on craigslist to there is always someone who whatever reason is giving up burning.. Also there is another place in Ct called Blazen Hot Stoves that sell Jotul in Waterbury ....


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Mar 3, 2010)

kubes14060 said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of choosing a woodstove for our cabin.  We would like to install it this spring.  I really like the looks of the Jotul F3.  I was given a price of $2100 with $400 off....so basically $1700. Not sure if this is a good price?  There aren't many Jotul dealers in the area.
> 
> I'm also buying a SS chimney as well as having it installed.  Does this give me any leverage?
> 
> ...



Hey Kubes,

My BIL in Maine has an ivory F3 CB, I love running that thing, good little heater.
Should be fine for your cabin, how many square feet?
Also, make sure the installers give you enough height on your SS chimney, Jotul recommends at least 15'.


WoodButcher


----------



## tiber (Mar 3, 2010)

We're looking at jotuls also, but the woodstove project is on hold until I fix the jeep.

Ranting about cars aside, the jotuls are sold piecemael from dealers and your quote may include stupid things you don't need (bottom shield, door grate, blower polish, etc). 

Get an itemized quote and post back.  

Keep in mind you don't need the bottom shield (I'm not sure if that particular stove takes one) or the door grate. If your quote includes all the stove toys plus the Jotul patented pretty-brown enamel, that's probably why it sounds high.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2010)

tiber said:
			
		

> Keep in mind you don't need the bottom shield (I'm not sure if that particular stove takes one) or the door grate. If your quote includes all the stove toys plus the Jotul patented pretty-brown enamel, that's probably why it sounds high.



The F3 only comes with one type of door and the bottom and rear heat shields are standard. So the only options are finish and blower polish.


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2010)

Short leg kit and a screen too. 

Blower polish?  :roll: Gotta get some of that!  :lol:


----------



## Chad S. (Mar 4, 2010)

When I was looking about 6 months ago a shop in Milwaukee WI said $2099 for a castine and $2499 for an oslo!!  This ia matte black too  I kindly told him to "Get Bent".


----------



## wendell (Mar 4, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> You missed a Jotul discount 20% off THAT price by one day...



Are you saying Jotul had a discount?!?

I had asked my dealer if they had any specials going on and they said no.


----------



## Nonprophet (Mar 4, 2010)

grommal said:
			
		

> Nonprophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should clarify that it was a brown enamel on for $2,799, but still........

NP


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 5, 2010)

spencer186 said:
			
		

> Try checking www.preston.com. and give them a call. I am on Long Island and they are in central Connecticut. I called at leat a half dozen dealers all over the area and they were almost $400 cheaper on a Rockland C550 than anyone else. I'm going to Connecticut to get one, so they should give you a good price reference. I couldn't find anything cheaper. Good luck!




I got the F500at Preston trading post this past july for 1849 + Tax,cash and cary.


----------

